# Sean "Klunk" McClintock, RCE



## Nfld Sapper (3 Feb 2016)

Sean "Klunk" McClintock passed away at his home the morning of 02 February 2016.
Details will be forthcoming as arrangements


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2016)

McClintock, Sean Gregory

It is with profound sadness that the family of Sean McClintock announce his sudden passing at his home, on Tuesday, February 2, 2016, in his 47th year.
Sean will be forever loved by his parents, Tom and Pam. Lovingly remembered by his partner Marianne. Dearest brother of Jen and her partner Edmond.  Forever missed by his dear friends Pete and Paulette.

Cpl McClintock proudly served his country for over 20 years in the Canadian army as a member of 1CER, stationed first in Chilliwack BC, Edmonton AB and later at Camp Wainright in AB. During his army years he served several tours of duty, the last being in Afghanistan. Sean was an avid dog lover and an accomplished scuba diver. He proudly boasted an extensive historical collection of war time memorabilia. 

Friends will be received at the JAMES L. PEDLAR FUNERAL HOME, 1292 Pelham Street, Fonthill ONT on Sunday, February 7th from 7-9 pm with a legion service taking place at 6:30 pm that evening. 
The Memorial service to honour Sean's life will take place at the funeral home on Monday, February 8th at 2:00 pm with visitation from 12-2:00 pm. 

As a courtesy to the family, please no children.

Donations may be made to Wounded Warriors Foundation Canada or Toronto Sick Children's Hospital. 

Online condolences may be shared at www.pedlarfuneralhome.ca


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Feb 2016)

:'(


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Feb 2016)

A Salute To The Engineers



 Now the Lord of the Realm has glorified the Charge of the Light Brigade,

 And the thin red line of the Infantry, when will their glory fade?

 There are robust rhymes on the British Tar and classics on Musketeers,

 But I shall sing, till your eardrums ring, of the Muddy Old Engineers.



 Now it's all very fair to fly through the air, or humour a heavy gun,

 Or ride in tanks through the broken ranks of the crushed and shattered Hun.

 And its nice to think when the U-Boats sink of the glory that outlives the years,

 But whoever heard an haunting word for the Muddy Old Engineers?



 Now you musn't feel, when you read this spiel, that the sapper is a jealous knave,

 That he joined the ranks for a vote of thanks in search of a hero's grave

 No your mechanised cavalrys' quite alright and your Tommy has drained few peers,

 But where in hell would the lot of them be, if it weren't for the Engineers,



 Oh they look like tramps but they build your camps and sometimes lead the advance,

 And they sweat red blood to bridge the flood to give you a fighting chance

 Who stays behind when its getting hot, to blow up the roads in the rear?

 Just tell your wife she owes your life to some Muddy Old Engineer,

 Some dusty, crusty, croaking, joking Muddy Old Engineer.



 No fancy crest is pinned to their chest, if you read what their cap badge says,

 Why 'Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense' is a queersome sort of praise,

 But their modest claim to immortal fame has probably reached your ears,

 The first to arrive, the last to leave, the Muddy Old Engineers,

 The sweating, go getting, uproarious, glorious Muddy Old Engineers.



 Attributed to Cpl Claude Radley RCE who wrote this poem while serving with 18 Fd Coy RCE in 1942.


----------

